# My wife is insanely awesome (new router table)!



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, I put a lot of thought into it, and making a router table just seems like so much work, and I also keep running into things I need to do it, or in thinking it through I realize there is some procedure that needs to be done that I lack a tool for, or way to do. I also realized I just want to get back to making things, not tools for making things. 

So today, with much encouragement from my wife (the store owner loves her now), I spent over $800 at a wood working store she discovered a couple of weeks ago. I bought the Kreg router table and stand, on/off safety switch, with fence and micro adjustment, swivel locking wheels, and additional inserts rings. 

Also, those other boxes laying across the new work benches.....are for the new work bench! When I bought those Harbor Freight benches, I was unaware that anything like this was available. This way I can have one large, seamless work surface. That is a system from Kreg where you can choose the size of bench you want and buy rails to custom make it. I bought some to make a bench 44" x 64", with adjustable height legs. I plan to put a double layer of 3/4 plywood for a top on it with a 1/8 thick hardboard cover with white laminate. That will be a replacable top, and be an easy way to laminate it for easy visibility and easy cleanup. It will have a bottom shelf the same size for wood cutoff storage. These rails are super stout! I am not sure yet if I'll have to add a center support along the long side on a bench that big, but if it is anything like the router table stand, it will be stupid strong. 

The router table is very nice. The way they designed it, it seems like they thought of everything. Very well built, solid, and precise in design. The fence is set up to have sliding faces, and can be used for jointing also. Vac attachment fits my shop vac perfectly. Plate levelers are easy to set, and precise, and the plate, table, and insert rings, are all dead flat with each other, no proud edges to catch on wood. I did run into a few problems putting it all together, though, such as all the screws were #2 Robertson, except for one, which was #1. That was an odd ball, but I had several of both types of bits so no big deal. One serious issue was the plate insert wouldn't fit into the opening. I had to work on it for 20 minutes gently sanding the end of it to make it go into the opening. Also when I drilled it for my router, the bit collet is off center about 1/16 of an inch. That is my fault, but I did the best I could do using a drill press. I don't know how that happened. It will likely never cause me an issue but it is bugging me that it is like that, so much that I am considering ordering another, predrilled plate for it (sold separately they are predrilled, included with the tables they are not).

I really didn't go in to spend that much money, but once my wife saw how nice the things were he had to sell, she insisted I get it. I had to stop her, or we'd have left with a lot more. She and the owner were having a field day. She'd ask him what this and that was, he'd explain it, she'd look at me and ask if I could use one, and if I said yes, it went on the counter, or on her list to buy later. She had a large set of Timberline forstner bits, a Kreg K4, and several other things, that I managed, just barely, to talk her into waiting on. She was gonna set up my shop all in one day. I am pretty sure most wives aren't like that. She's a rare breed, and I'm lucky to have her. 

Pics below!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sometimes the wives just get it, sometimes not so much. Looks like the wife got it this go round. She's a keeper 
Congrats Duane.. thats a fine table. Won't take much to turn that base into a cabinet. Save you all the fuss of making
your own and give you time to get busy doing things you want to do...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Congrats Duane , great looking setup ! 
Loving that work table too . Sounds like you scored big today


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1 what Rick said.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

She has a plan. Believe me! :grin:

I see some new projects coming from you in the near future. Congrats.
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> She has a plan. Believe me! :grin:
> 
> I see some new projects coming from you in the near future. Congrats.
> Mike


Sounds like the VOE lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Duane now I'm building router tables all alone :crying:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good Show, Duane. What a beautiful setup. What a super wife you have, like Mike says you might have a new kitchen in your future. But That is the fun part making things with your equipment. You are getting set up with that new table to do some serious cabinets too.

The Fun Has Began.

Herb


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats Duane!! I've got a great wife, but i'm not sure i'd have had the same experience. 

Before ordering another Kreg plate, you may want to give them a call first. Tell them about having to shave down the blank and your drilling error, there's a good chance they'll work with you on the price of a replacement. Worth the phone call at a minimum, and they are great to work with. 

earl


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Congrats, Duane! You lucky guy...
If she's got a sister maybe you could tell her about our friend Rick, who's single..


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Duane now I'm building router tables all alone :crying:


I know. I'm sorry. I thought about that, but this really did simplify things for me. Now I can get back to wood working instead of planning for woodworking.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

The bad news: now you'll get a lot of "honey do's." The good news: you can do them in style. The best news: She's a keeper - love and cherish her forever.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

greenacres2 said:


> Congrats Duane!! I've got a great wife, but i'm not sure i'd have had the same experience.
> 
> Before ordering another Kreg plate, you may want to give them a call first. Tell them about having to shave down the blank and your drilling error, there's a good chance they'll work with you on the price of a replacement. Worth the phone call at a minimum, and they are great to work with.
> 
> earl


Well, I have been thinking about this. I drilled the holes at 3/16 diameter, which gave a very small amount of play. I tested it for fit before I drilled the recesses and it seemed good, although I didn't do anything but just eyeball it, but I do have a sharp eye for things that look off anyway. Then I drilled the tapered recesses for the screwheads and attached the router again. That is when I saw that the chuck is out of center. I did a very unscientific test to determine it. I stuck the shank of a 1/4 inch bit between the chuck and the inner edge of the insert rings. On one side the bit has about 1/16 inch of play, and the other side the bit won't fit into it. It comes close, but won't go, so it looks like 1/16 inch of movement would fix it. 

A tapered recess means the screw is forced to bottom out in it when tightened, exactly like a centering cone does on a sub base, and that negates my play to adjust the router to center. So, I wonder, instead of tapered recesses, should I have used flat bottomed recesses for the screw heads, the same as what is on the sub base when not in a table? I think that would fix it, abd give it the ability to be centered. Whether it would be secure enough to stop the router from moving, I don't know. Holding the sub base to a router is different from holding a router to the table. Its weight and vibrations work against it. 

I may even be able to fix this with a forstner bit. Turn my tapered recesses into flat bottomed recesses, and use panhead screws. I also guess I could just start over with new holes and have the router turned to a different position, if I am unable to repair the holes as described. Or I could just live with it. After all, the only thing it affects is how small I can get the clearance between the bit and insert ring. Daggone, how small does it have to be? 1/8 inch is close enough for preventing wood tearout. 

Still, that 1/16 being off, to me that looks like a mile.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> I know. I'm sorry. I thought about that, but this really did simplify things for me. Now I can get back to wood working instead of planning for woodworking.


I'm giving you a hard time obviously .(but I'm sure you know that lol)

I am very happy for you and think it looks like a seriously nice setup . Really looking forward to getting a better look at this work table too


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Congrats, Duane! You lucky guy...
> If she's got a sister maybe you could tell her about our friend Rick, who's single..


A lot of us are thinking about that sister thing.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

I solved the problem. It wasn't me after all. Some of the plastic insert rings have openings that are not 100% concentric. I found two of them so far. They are not horribly off, but using a steel ruler I measured from the opening to the edge and found inconsistencies from 1/32 to 1/16 off on those two rings. I put the 1 5/8 ring in the table and it is flawless, or appears to be. The 1 3/8 ring, and the 3/4 ring, were both a little off. The 1 3/8 ring was the one I was using last night. I suppose I won't alter anything on it now after seeing that. I took some pics that I will post later of the collet compared to the rings, and using rulers to show the relationship. I first noticed it in switching rings in the plate. One would look off, and measure off, but I assumed it to be perfect and that I had missed my mark. Another looked and measured spot on, so then I knew something was wrong. 

How I proved to myself that the rings were actually what was off was flipping two of them face to face, lining up the two wrench insert holes, and then comparing openings. Some were visibly off a good 1/16 from each other. I could not measure this for lack of a ruler to insert into the openings, but I did put the end of the ruler into the hole and take note of a certain position on the end, some small mark or blemish, and then measure against the opposite side, and in that way I was able to prove the difference. 

Yes, this means I have a slightly defective product, and I'm overjoyed to know it! Because it means I didn't mess up drilling the plate. I am not claiming perfection, but I was just sure I was no more than 1/32 off in any one direction as I drilled, which I could live with, because moving it would mean I'd only gain 1/64 inch of improvement to bring it into dead center. Being 1/16 off, I could not live with that. I know that is splitting hairs, but that's just how I am in everything I do. It is also what kept me from being able to just build a table, because I didn't feel I could hold that accuracy throughout the whole process. I feel that I did well on it now. 

As far as getting new rings to replace any that are off, what chance is there that they won't be that way again? I had assumed that the machining process of these was about flawless, but part of me says this is only plastic so how accurate could it be?


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

chessnut2 said:


> A lot of us are thinking about that sister thing.


Well I shouldn't say this, but trust me, I already got the good sister. 

Her sister actually did buy her husband a brand new Harley Sportster, the 100 anniversary model back when that came around, but then she left him sometime later. Mid life crisis? Don't know. All I know is he was tore up, she gave no explanation, and now they're both with other people, and we don't see either one of them. It was bad.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Duane, I would use flat bottom oversized recesses and pan head screws. I made an oversize cone to center my bases by inserting a 1/4" pin into a 2"x2"x2" block of maple (make it a tight fit), then tapered it into a steep cone by spinning it with an electric drill while sanding it with my stationary disk sander. The taper is shaped so that the small part of the cone is where the pin is pressed into the block. I then use this cone to center whatever base I am using by inserting it thru the base ...into the collet, then tighten the collet, then raise the base against the cone to center it, then tighten the base screws. This method has worked great for me.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

First rate setup - FIRST CLASS WIFE. I'm guessing she's a keeper. Looking forward to pics of your future projects.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

+1 with Bill, she is a keeper. Let us know what SHE gets in the future for her generosity. New car, new clothes, cruise ? Just kidding, some wife's just support our hobbies because they love us. (even though we may sometimes not deserve it) lol


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Sometimes the wives just get it, sometimes not so much. Looks like the wife got it this go round. She's a keeper
> Congrats Duane.. thats a fine table. Won't take much to turn that base into a cabinet. Save you all the fuss of making
> your own and give you time to get busy doing things you want to do...


I should have taken bets.

Congratulations on your new acquisition. Kregg makes good stuff.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Duane does it really matter if those plastic insert rings are a tiny bit out? I mean I could see this being an issue if bushings we're not dead centre , but the insert rings would be more of a cosmetic thing than anything I'm assuming ?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Duane does it really matter if those plastic insert rings are a tiny bit out? I mean I could see this being an issue if bushings we're not dead centre , but the insert rings would be more of a cosmetic thing than anything I'm assuming ?


One of the insert holds the bushing, and if the router is not concentric to the insert hole ,then that bushing could cause trouble, otherwise I can't think of any problem.
Herb


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow! A very supportive wife. Now don't disappoint her!
I'm lucky to have one of those too. Only thing she's vocal about is I should eat more broccoli and get more sleep.
Hmmm! Maybe there's a lot left unsaid. But I never look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Duane; you could try lying them on your scanner platen, then scan and print off a copy. You'd be able to reasonably accurately measure the image at different points*...you could also e-mail it.

*a pair of dividers is perfect for doing comparison measurements. Everyone needs at _least_ one pair of dividers. The type that are used for scaling up or down (proportional dividers) are a huge help.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

timbertailor said:


> I should have taken bets.
> 
> Congratulations on your new acquisition. Kregg makes good stuff.


Well if the bet was on whether or not I would go through with the build, are you saying it was obvious to others that I might not? Cause until yesterday I still believed I would. The only reason I didn't was because this table was there, was complete, and within budget, and much simpler, and it does everything I want it to do.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You won't be sorry ,Duane, every time you use it you will love it and your wife more.

Herb


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Duane does it really matter if those plastic insert rings are a tiny bit out? I mean I could see this being an issue if bushings we're not dead centre , but the insert rings would be more of a cosmetic thing than anything I'm assuming ?


No, it doesn't matter if it's off a smidge. They just provide support up close to the cutter, so if one looked like it woud rub a bit, I could just go up to the next size, and it will still be close enough to do the job. What mattered to me most was that I though I had botched the drilling of the plate but it now looks like I did not. One ring actually is for adding bushings, so if that one is off then it won't be much use, but I haven't checked it yet. 

I think in the future I will drill my mount holes flat bottomed instead of tapered for the recesses. That way I can dead center it for sure using a cone.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Duane Bledsoe said:


> Well if the bet was on whether or not I would go through with the build, are you saying it was obvious to others that I might not? ....................................


Lets just say you are not the first to pose these questions and come to the same conclusion.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My wife is very accommodating on tools IF I take time to introduce the notion. A few years ago, she popped for an electrician to come out and run a 60 amp sub panel to my woodworking shed. She would like me home more and knows I feel drawn to working on wood projects so she goes along with most purchases so long as I have the cash, not using a credit card. We're working up to a Laguna 14-12 band saw these days. She sees how much I love working with their Fusion 13 inch table saw.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

timbertailor said:


> Lets just say you are not the first to pose these questions and come to the same conclusion.


Well, I did fully intend to build one. As I researched it I just ended up seeing more reasons to buy one instead. I know I really would have enjoyed using one I made and probably would have saved money over the Kreg too, but there were some things that I think I'd have found to be beyond my ability to pull off once I began.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice looking table. I am sure you will get a lot of good use out of it. I was at a woodworkers show in Sioux Falls, SD and they had a 15% discount on a Excalibur 21" scroll saw and talking with her she said I should get it. It came with a stand and food switch so was not much more then a Dewalt after adding a stand and foot switch. It is nice when Wife"s help us do things like this.
Allen


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats, Duane on your new Kreg Router Table. Great photos as well.

I just purchased a new INCRA Mast-R-Lift II with the down draft Magna Lock rings to go into the new router table I'm about to buy. I have a Bosch 1617EVS to go in it.
I'm going to buy either the New Kreg PRS1045 Router Table or the INCRA 25" Range LS Super System with 27" x 43" Router Table and Stand, RT Combo#3.
I'm leaning on getting the INCRA Table system.

Regards,
Larry B
Ontario, Canada


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Stargate said:


> Congrats, Duane on your new Kreg Router Table. Great photos as well.
> 
> I just purchased a new INCRA Mast-R-Lift II with the down draft Magna Lock rings to go into the new router table I'm about to buy. I have a Bosch 1617EVS to go in it.
> I'm going to buy either the New Kreg PRS1045 Router Table of the INCRA 25" Range LS Super System with 27" x 43" Router Table and Stand, RT Combo#3.
> ...


All great solutions, IMO. Can not go wrong with any of those products. I love Incra so I am a little partial.


----------

